# Pool Cue Kits



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey all,

Does anyone have any links to a supply of the metal middle section of pool cues and quality tips. 

I'm wanting to try to turn one for a friend, but i can't seem to find the break down sections. 

thanks,

Ben


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

You might want to check out this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4142&highlight=pool A couple of custom cue makers are on the site at times.
David


----------

